# Il 4-2-3-1 non può essere applicato con la rosa odierna



## Andreas89 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Mi sembra chiaro che il modulo sopra citato, almeno ora e con tale rosa a disposizione (anche con Elsha), non può essere usato da Clarence. Necessitiamo di altre 2 ali (un titolare ed una riserva, per intenderci). Honda, che molti pensavano potesse adattarsi (come me), non ha il passo per farlo. Lui è un trequartista puro, che ama svariare, ma non ha la caratteristiche fisiche tali da permettergli di fare interamente la fascia. Vedremo cosa porterà il mercato odierno e la sessione estiva.


----------



## James Watson (16 Gennaio 2014)

concordo in pieno, per giocare con quel modulo c'è bisogno di gente che corra come dei maratoneti.


----------



## 2515 (16 Gennaio 2014)

per questa stagione no, ma credo che per la prossima sia nelle intenzioni di seedorf giocare così. Tra il recupero di El Shaarawy, poi se acquistiamo Fernando, ci manca solo l'ala destra.


----------



## alexrossonero (16 Gennaio 2014)

Che Honda non fosse un attaccante o un'ala era preventivabile. E' un centrocampista con visione di gioco. Può giocare tra le linee o poco più dietro.

Io non credo che Seedorf voglia giocare con il 4-2-3-1, nemmeno nella prossima stagione. Per me giocheremo sempre con 3 in mezzo, un trequartista, una seconda punta/mezzapunta e un centravanti.


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2014)

Non ci sono esterni, è palese. L'unico sarebbe Elsha, tra l'altro indisponibile. Siamo pieni zeppi di giocatori che giocano in porzione centrale, il 4-3-1-2 o 4-3-2-1 sono praticamente un obbligo.


----------



## O Animal (16 Gennaio 2014)

Comincio a pensare che Seedorf ci sarebbe potuto essere utile anche come Allenatore-Giocatore, guardate negli ultimi tempi dove giocava nel Botafogo:







Uno con i suoi piedi accanto a De Jong quest'anno ci avrebbe potuto sistemare la mediana bassa...


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Gennaio 2014)

Con il rientro di Stephan questo modulo è attuabilissimo.
Ora come ora penso che Clarence si affiderà a un modulo con il trequartista classico, magari con Honda mezzala.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Gennaio 2014)

Honda ci ha giocato più volte, non sono d'accordo

Honda Robinho Birsa Saponara ElSharaawy Emanuelson

Tutti possono giocare larghi


----------



## Sherlocked (16 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Comincio a pensare che Seedorf ci sarebbe potuto essere utile anche come Allenatore-Giocatore, guardate negli ultimi tempi dove giocava nel Botafogo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma questo è solo un fotogramma, riferito a una singola azione e un singolo momento... Seedorf è stato un grande giocatore ma non scordiamoci che dal 2008 alla fine della sua carriera milanista avrà sfornato si e no 4-5 prestazioni decenti... il discorso di rivolerlo come giocatore non regge secondo me. Poi in quel ruolo proprio no...


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma questo è solo un fotogramma, riferito a una singola azione e un singolo momento... Seedorf è stato un grande giocatore ma non scordiamoci che dal 2008 alla fine della sua carriera milanista avrà sfornato si e no 4-5 prestazioni decenti... il discorso di rivolerlo come giocatore non regge secondo me. Poi in quel ruolo proprio no...



Oddio 4-5? Io ricordo certe sue partite in coppa che molti giocatori si sognano.
L'anno dello scudetto è salito in cattedra le ultime partite alzando il livello e i risultati si sono visti.


----------



## Sherlocked (16 Gennaio 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Oddio 4-5? Io ricordo certe sue partite in coppa che molti giocatori si sognano.
> L'anno dello scudetto è salito in cattedra le ultime partite alzando il livello e i risultati si sono visti.



4-5 è per dire, poche. Mi r icordo anche uno striscione polemico su di lui che camminava in campo. Sono più le volte dove camminava che quelle dove si impegnava. Non aveva più il passo per giocare titolare, anche se ovviamente aveva grandi colpi, essendo stato un giocatore incredibile.


----------



## Aragorn (16 Gennaio 2014)

Mi sembra ovvio che non si possa adottare questo modulo, mancano gli esterni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non ci sono esterni, è palese. L'unico sarebbe Elsha, tra l'altro indisponibile. Siamo pieni zeppi di giocatori che giocano in porzione centrale, il 4-3-1-2 o 4-3-2-1 sono praticamente un obbligo.


A me starebbe anche bene giocare con quei moduli, il problema nel calcio non sono i moduli ma il gioco di squadra, spero soltanto che Seedorf sia capace di dare un'identità di gioco.


----------



## O Animal (16 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma questo è solo un fotogramma, riferito a una singola azione e un singolo momento... Seedorf è stato un grande giocatore ma non scordiamoci che dal 2008 alla fine della sua carriera milanista avrà sfornato si e no 4-5 prestazioni decenti... il discorso di rivolerlo come giocatore non regge secondo me. Poi in quel ruolo proprio no...



Era una mezza provocazione... 

E' un fotogramma ma quella partita erano i quarti d'andata di Copa do Brasil tra Botafogo e Flamengo e nel secondo tempo Seedorf era dovuto arretrare parecchio per trovare più spazio perché nel suo solito ruolo era troppo marcato...


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2014)

ma come ora non può essere applicato? ma se mezzo forum si disperava perché Allegri non lo ha mai provato??


----------



## Frikez (16 Gennaio 2014)

Bastava prendere Cerci quest'anno come molti sostenevano, tra l'altro lo stesso Saponara nasce esterno e può essere utilizzato a destra.

Con Elsha a sinistra più Kakà e Honda in mezzo era fattibile, anche perché non abbiamo mezzali e solo Allegri poteva giocare con un centrocampo fatto di 3 mediani puri.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma come ora non può essere applicato? ma se mezzo forum si disperava perché Allegri non lo ha mai provato??



Il modulo di Allegri andava pure bene e solo che i calciatori si muovevano a penide di augello, la squadra era lunga un km e giocavano senza cattiveria.


----------



## Sherlocked (16 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Era una mezza provocazione...
> 
> E' un fotogramma ma quella partita erano i quarti d'andata di Copa do Brasil tra Botafogo e Flamengo e nel secondo tempo Seedorf era dovuto arretrare parecchio per trovare più spazio perché nel suo solito ruolo era troppo marcato...



Casomai mi riallaccio a questa tua provocazione per parlare di fernando, o comunque del giocatore che Non ci serve...a noi serve tecnica, visione di gioco, lanci precisi..anche davanti alla difesa


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Gennaio 2014)

Scusate, adesso la dirò grossa, ma perché non potrebbe giocare ala sinistra Emanuelson?


----------



## vota DC (16 Gennaio 2014)

A sinistra ci va Robinho


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il modulo di Allegri andava pure bene e solo che i calciatori si muovevano a penide di augello, la squadra era lunga un km e giocavano senza cattiveria.



adesso stiamo parlando del 4-2-3-1, no? 



> con la rosa che abbiamo sarebbe RIDICOLO non giocare col 4231.
> non capisco perche possono giocare cosi le top europee e il napoli... invece per noi e impossibile, troppo sbilanciati...
> ma dove ? il lavoro di elsha non lo fa NESSUN ALTRA ala sinistra.
> monto e de jong giocano nettamente meglio a 2 davanti alla difesa...
> ...





> Tutte cose che diciamo da mesi.Adesso ti diranno che col 4-2-3-1 "non c'è equilibrio",ma li anticipo dicendo che è l'allenatore che deve dare equilibrio alla squadra dando indicazioni tattiche precise e gestendo bene la fase difensiva.





> Saranno un paio di anni che ne parliamo, ma società e allenatore conoscono solo il 4312.





> allegri deve fare un tentativo con il 4-2-3-1
> Sono d'accordo con tutti voi





> Meglio giocare col 4-2-3-1 che col 4-3-1-2. Se ne accorgerà anche se tardi pure quell'incompetente di Allegri.





> _Con questa rosa, il 4-2-3-1 (che è il modulo che va per la maggiore in Europa) mi sembra una scelta quasi obbligata._
> _In caso contrario, rischiamo davvero di essere penalizzati...dai numeri._





> Purtroppo un allenatore con una mentalità da provinciale non lo adotterà mai.





> E' l'unica via. Prima lo capisce, meglio è per tutti. Per lui, soprattutto.





> Il cambio di modulo è la soluzione migliore, ma Allegri non ci arriva che in mancanza di El Shaarawy si possono mettere Binho ed Emanuelson dietro Balotelli e che se deve giocare Matri, Balotelli può fare da ala.





> io sono a favore del 4-2-3-1 perchè schierandoti in questa maniera:
> 
> - Hai 4 giocatori offensivi davanti invece di 2.
> - Costringi i terzini avversari a stare bassi, quindi gli togli 2 potenziali giocatori alla fase offensiva dell'avversario, quindi meno fatica per i nostri difensori.
> ...



questo si diceva a settembre... mettiamoci d'accordo


----------



## Sherlocked (16 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Scusate, adesso la dirò grossa, ma perché non potrebbe giocare ala sinistra Emanuelson?



Potrebbe ma non mi convince troppo, sbaglia troppo spesso la giocata, non so...però teoricamente potrebbe giocarci.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> adesso stiamo parlando del 4-2-3-1, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A me degli altri frega poco, sto parlando di me. Per ora il 4-2-3-1 è inuattabile, ma le colpe di Allgeri sono palesi.


----------



## alexrossonero (16 Gennaio 2014)

Per me il modulo in questione è il migliore in assoluto per una squadra che voglia imporsi in campo europeo, e si potrebbe pure proporre, se almeno El Shaarawy fosse disponibile, con un interprete adattato e sui generis dalla parte opposta, tutto sta organizzarsi.
A settembre aveva senso parlarne, la situazione è cambiata ulteriormente.
Il mercato non dà indicazioni in merito: ci vengono accostati altri centrocampisti centrali, nessun esterno. L'intento è giocare diversamente.


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> adesso stiamo parlando del 4-2-3-1, no?
> 
> questo si diceva a settembre... mettiamoci d'accordo





Ma infatti non capisco questa inversione di rotta.
Gli uomini secondo me ce li abbiamo.

Abbiati
Abate Rami Mexes (o chi per loro) De Sciglio
De Jong Poli
Kakà/Honda Honda/Kakà Emanuelson
Balotelli/Pazzini

Aspettando Elsha. E, nel frattempo, Al posto di Emanuleson potrebbero giocare in alternativa Honda o Kakà, facendo scalare Balotelli più indietro e Mettendo prima punta pura il Pazzo.

Abbiati
Abate Mexes Rami De Sciglio
De Jong Poli
Honda Kakà
Balo
Pazzo


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Gennaio 2014)

O al limite, dalla mediana in su

Kakà Monto Honda
Balo


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Honda ci ha giocato più volte, non sono d'accordo
> 
> Honda Robinho Birsa Saponara ElSharaawy Emanuelson
> 
> Tutti possono giocare larghi



appunto, per me si può fare benissimo


----------



## Gaúcho (16 Gennaio 2014)

honda non può giocare largo, ok può farlo, ma se rende meglio come trequartista classico perchè spostarlo?
robinho non ce la farebbe
saponara è nato come ala ok, ma l'ultimo anno a empoli (quando è esploso, stranamente) ha giocato come trequartista quindi non darebbe il 100% sull'esterno
el shaarawy è l'unico che potrebbe farlo
birsa non ha la gamba ed emanuelson non ha l'ultimo passaggio e poi si è visto già l'anno scorso come fosse mediocre in quel ruolo

a volte bisognerebbe pensare ad una squadra reale e non a fifa, dove ognuno può fare l'allenatore e disporre la squadra a proprio piacimento, col modulo che ognuno sogna, ecc.
non sono indispensabili le ali, basterebbe avere un' ottima organizzazione difensiva e lasciare che i terzini salgano...questo porterebbe alla conferma di de sciglio ed emanuelson nel ruolo...

honda
kaka - balotelli

e credo che quando tornerà el shaarawi, honda potrebbe essere arretrato a mezz'ala, come il vecchio seedorf
più qualità, ma anche giocatori meno offensivi e rivolti esclusivamente alla fase d'attacco...e tanta abnegazione, e ne potremmo vedere delle belle
e se l'anno prossimo vorremo passare al 4-2-3-1 ci servirebbero almeno 2 acquisti, un titolare e un sostituto


----------



## runner (16 Gennaio 2014)

ragazzi ma non perdiamoci dietro ai moduli,,,sta tornando la voglia di fare bene e questo è l' aspetto più importante!!


----------



## Dexter (16 Gennaio 2014)

Nei tre dietro la punta potrebbero giocare Kakà,Honda,Saponara,Emanuelson,Robinho,Birsa,Elsha quanto rientra ed anche Balotelli o Montolivo. Poca scelta insomma,ma meglio il 4-3-2-1 cosi diamo spazio a Nocerino,Muntari e gente di qualità,cosi "c'è più equilibrio" cit.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Nei tre dietro la punta potrebbero giocare Kakà,Honda,Saponara,Emanuelson,Robinho,Birsa,Elsha quanto rientra ed anche Balotelli o Montolivo. Poca scelta insomma,ma meglio il 4-3-2-1 cosi diamo spazio a Nocerino,Muntari e gente di qualità,cosi "c'è più equilibrio" cit.



Si e poi una volta che la maggior parte avrà visto la presenza dei vari Birsa, Ema, Binho, tutti a cristonare per la pippagine di quest'ultimi.


----------



## Dexter (16 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si e poi una volta che la maggior parte avrà visto la presenza dei vari Birsa, Ema, Binho, tutti a cristonare per la pippagine di quest'ultimi.


Sarebbero riserve,mentre Muntari e Nocerella ad oggi sono dei titolari/semi-titolari di centrocampo. Ed in ogni caso avrebbero più qualità quei tre cessi che Muntari e Nocerino. Birsa ad esempio le poche partite che ha giocato non mi ha mai fatto pietà come Sulleyaliali,cosi come Emanuelson. Binho è un discorso a parte,ma purtroppo giocherebbe anche col 4-3-2-1 quindi tanto vale fare 4-2-3-1.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Gennaio 2014)

parlate di esterni, ma i due mediani dinamici chi sarebbero? Montolivo e De Jong? Suvvia....
Una difesa come la nostra che viene lasciata così scoperta prenderebbe ancora più gol.
Per me è inutilizzabile.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sarebbero riserve,mentre Muntari e Nocerella ad oggi sono dei titolari/semi-titolari di centrocampo. Ed in ogni caso avrebbero più qualità quei tre cessi che Muntari e Nocerino. Birsa ad esempio le poche partite che ha giocato non mi ha mai fatto pietà come Sulleyaliali,cosi come Emanuelson. Binho è un discorso a parte,ma purtroppo giocherebbe anche col 4-3-2-1 quindi tanto vale fare 4-2-3-1.



Non è che chi ha qualità deve giocare per forza. Soprattutto se consideri zone di campo diverse.
Emanuelson ha più qualità di Gattuso, ma nessun allenatore avrebbe tolto Gattuso per far spazio a Emanuelson.


----------



## Dexter (16 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non è che chi ha qualità deve giocare per forza. Soprattutto se consideri zone di campo diverse.
> Emanuelson ha più qualità di Gattuso, ma nessun allenatore avrebbe tolto Gattuso per far spazio a Emanuelson.


Prima ci si lamenta che "Allegri vuole solo muratori",e piangiamo perchè abbiamo un centrocampo con qualità pressocchè nulla. Quante volte ho letto sul forum "serve gente di qualità"...Poi però è giusto schierare il centrocampo a 3 con sta gente.

Siamo come un Napoli che giocherebbe con Inler Dzemaili Behrami,un Chelsea che schiera Mikel Essien Ramires,Psg con Motta,Matuidi e Rabiot. SOLO noi,con giocatori con caratteristiche del genere,giochiamo in questo modo. Solo noi in Europa! Guardo la Premier e vedo Arsenal,Chelsea,Spurs,United e City adottare sto modulo. Psg e Monaco in Francia. Real e Atletico in Spagna,Bayern e Borussia in Germania. In Italia solo il Napoli,perchè la Juve ha dei fenomeni a centrocampo e adotta un altro modulo,idem la Roma. E noi,con degli autentici zappaterra a centrocampo,usiamo 3 centrocampisti,con primi cambi Nocerino e Poli,altri due di rottura. Muntari > Vidal, Montolivo > Pogba, Nocerino > Strootman


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Prima ci si lamenta che "Allegri vuole solo muratori",e piangiamo perchè abbiamo un centrocampo con qualità pressocchè nulla. Quante volte ho letto sul forum "serve gente di qualità"...Poi però è giusto schierare il centrocampo a 3 con sta gente.
> 
> Siamo come un Napoli che giocherebbe con Inler Dzemaili Behrami,un Chelsea che schiera Mikel Essien Ramires,Psg con Motta,Matuidi e Rabiot. SOLO noi,con giocatori con caratteristiche del genere,giochiamo in questo modo. Solo noi in Europa! Guardo la Premier e vedo Arsenal,Chelsea,Spurs,United e City adottare sto modulo. Psg e Monaco in Francia. Real e Atletico in Spagna,Bayern e Borussia in Germania. In Italia solo il Napoli,perchè la Juve ha dei fenomeni a centrocampo e adotta un altro modulo,idem la Roma. E noi,con degli autentici zappaterra a centrocampo,usiamo 3 centrocampisti,con primi cambi Nocerino e Poli,altri due di rottura. Muntari > Vidal, Montolivo > Pogba, Nocerino > Strootman



quoto


----------



## Dave (16 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Prima ci si lamenta che "Allegri vuole solo muratori",e piangiamo perchè abbiamo un centrocampo con qualità pressocchè nulla. Quante volte ho letto sul forum "serve gente di qualità"...Poi però è giusto schierare il centrocampo a 3 con sta gente.
> 
> Siamo come un Napoli che giocherebbe con Inler Dzemaili Behrami,un Chelsea che schiera Mikel Essien Ramires,Psg con Motta,Matuidi e Rabiot. SOLO noi,con giocatori con caratteristiche del genere,giochiamo in questo modo. Solo noi in Europa! Guardo la Premier e vedo Arsenal,Chelsea,Spurs,United e City adottare sto modulo. Psg e Monaco in Francia. Real e Atletico in Spagna,Bayern e Borussia in Germania. In Italia solo il Napoli,perchè la Juve ha dei fenomeni a centrocampo e adotta un altro modulo,idem la Roma. E noi,con degli autentici zappaterra a centrocampo,usiamo 3 centrocampisti,con primi cambi Nocerino e Poli,altri due di rottura. Muntari > Vidal, Montolivo > Pogba, Nocerino > Strootman



Concordo in pieno, lo dissi tempo fa, abbiamo solo mediani e trequartisti e giochiamo con due mezzali... che ovviamente non lo sono manco di striscio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me è fattibilissimo una volta rientrato Elsha.


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> parlate di esterni, ma i due mediani dinamici chi sarebbero? Montolivo e De Jong? Suvvia....
> Una difesa come la nostra che viene lasciata così scoperta prenderebbe ancora più gol.
> Per me è inutilizzabile.



Poli De Jong e passa la paura.


----------



## Theochedeo (16 Gennaio 2014)

Per me é attuabile. Forse ci manca un ala destra come shaqiri ma io in quel ruolo vedrei bene anche balo. Per quanto riguarda la mediana ci ritengo già adesso più che coperti per quel modulo in quanto poli, de jong e montolivo giocavano mediani in un 4-2-3-1 con ottimi risultati (a mio parere) prima io venire da noi. Resta il fatto che io con i nostri centrali e un modulo cosi offensivo mi sentirei poco poco sicuro!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Gennaio 2014)

Assolutamente d'accordo. Un 4231 con Montolivo,Kakà,Honda,Robinho e Balotelli è più sbilanciato del 42Fantasia di Leonardo.

E mi meraviglia il fatto che tanta gente chieda a gran voce di schierare questa formazione. Può andare bene giusto contro il Bologna.


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ma perché sbilanciato?

Se blocchi i terzini hai 6 giocatori che difendono e 4 che attaccano, dipende tutto da come gestisci le fasce.

Con la squadra corta è il modo migliore per coprire il campo.

---x--x---
x-------x--
---x--x----
x---x-----x
----x------


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Gennaio 2014)

Inoltre col 4231 si può fare un pressing alto più efficace.


----------



## alexrossonero (16 Gennaio 2014)

Non sono le caratteristiche dei singoli a fare di una squadra una squadra sbilanciata, ma la loro disposizione e ciò che l'allenatore chiede loro di fare, sia individualmente, sia come parte di un reparto, sia come complesso. Abbiate una mentalità meno provinciale.


----------



## Doctore (16 Gennaio 2014)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Non sono le caratteristiche dei singoli a fare di una squadra una squadra sbilanciata, ma la loro disposizione e ciò che l'allenatore chiede loro di fare, sia individualmente, sia come parte di un reparto, sia come complesso. Abbiate una mentalità meno provinciale.


certo voglio vedere honda e kaka farsi la fascia come fanno di maria o bale.


----------



## alexrossonero (16 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> certo voglio vedere honda e kaka farsi la fascia come fanno di maria o bale.



Se tu mi dici che i due citati hanno caratteristiche diverse e potrebbero essere utili in altre zone di campo, sono assolutamente d'accordo. Lo sostengo anche io, infatti io sono per attuare un modulo più adatto alle caratteristiche dei giocatori che abbiamo attualmente. Se mi dici che non possano farlo a priori, è già stato dimostrato il contrario.

Quello che voglio dire io è però un'altra cosa: il tanto decantato equilibrio non si ottiene mettendo un numero X di giocatori difensivi in determinate zone di campo, ma di istruzioni tattiche e di movimenti di squadra.

Puoi metterci chiunque, davanti alla difesa, se non insegni alla squadra come muoversi non avrai comunque mai equilibrio.


----------



## folletto (16 Gennaio 2014)

Se gli prendono una mezzala, un seedorfino, giocherà sicuramente con i 3 a centrocampo


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Gennaio 2014)

Se fino all'altro ieri hanno fatto il mercato per Allegri è normale che non ci sono le condizioni ideali per applicarlo. Honda, ad esempio, non serviva a niente, come non serviva Matri, come non serviva la conferma di Robinho, eccecc


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Scusate, adesso la dirò grossa, ma perché non potrebbe giocare ala sinistra Emanuelson?



Lo potrebbe fare, più di Robinho, perchè ha facilità di corsa e velocità. Robinho esterno è una cosa da piangere, non sa prendere il fondo, non salta l'uomo in velocità, non torna mai. Cioè, impossibile possa fare l'ala.


----------



## Dave (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo sportmediaset già domenica sera col Verona Seedorf adotterà il 4-2...fantasia, insomma De Jong e Montolivo e davanti Robinho a destra, Honda al centro e Kakà a sinistra con Balo punta.
Con questo cambio di modulo il mercato a gennaio è chiuso.*


----------



## Theochedeo (17 Gennaio 2014)

Se davvero si punta questo modulo ci sarebbe un giocatore che ci cambierebbe la vita... Cuadrado


----------



## Dave (17 Gennaio 2014)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Se davvero si punta questo modulo ci sarebbe un giocatore che ci cambierebbe la vita... Cuadrado


E secondo te Cuadrado che metà è della Fiorentina e metà dell'Udinese riusciamo a prenderlo? Tenendo conto che l'Udinese a giugno venderà la sua metà alla Juve.


----------



## Theochedeo (17 Gennaio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> E secondo te Cuadrado che metà è della Fiorentina e metà dell'Udinese riusciamo a prenderlo? Tenendo conto che l'Udinese a giugno venderà la sua metà alla Juve.


No ma infatti... É solo una fantasia...


----------



## Dave (17 Gennaio 2014)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> No ma infatti... É solo una fantasia...



Con Cuadrado a destra ed El Shaarawy in forma a sinistra distruggiamo la Serie A


----------



## Schism75 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Saponara può giocare tranquillamente come Ala destra e sinistra. Oltre che in posizione centrale. Spazio per fare il 4-3-3 e il 4-2-3-1 c'è tutto. Poi non è che i giocatori sulla mediana devono rimanere bloccati, anzi hanno l'obbligo di ruotare tra di loro scambiandosi posizione frequentemente. Una trequarti con Honda Kaka Saponara, potrebbe farlo senza problemi.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Mi sa che Seedorf la pensa diversamente......


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che Seedorf la pensa diversamente......



e per fortuna..secondo me è peggio mettere de jong vertice basso e montolivo mezzala che giocare col 4-2-3-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Gennaio 2014)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Per me giocheremo sempre con 3 in mezzo, un trequartista, una seconda punta/mezzapunta e un centravanti.



già l'albero di Natale...il modulo Milan
e quei 3 devono essere Cristante Honda nuovo acquisto (un Campione)
Kakà
El Shaarawy Balotelli


----------



## The Ripper (18 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma perché sbilanciato?
> 
> Se blocchi i terzini hai 6 giocatori che difendono e 4 che attaccano, dipende tutto da come gestisci le fasce.
> 
> ...


i terzini bloccati è roba allucinante. nessuno gioca con i terzini bloccati. il gioco sulle fasce è fondamentale, e per farlo sono necessarie le sovrapposizioni.


----------



## Rui Costa (18 Gennaio 2014)

Era meglio il 4-3-2-1.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> i terzini bloccati è roba allucinante. nessuno gioca con i terzini bloccati. il gioco sulle fasce è fondamentale, e per farlo sono necessarie le sovrapposizioni.



Basta tenerli al massimo sulla linea di metà campo, così da garantire uno scarico a chi attacca, e poter ripiegare in fase di non possesso.
Il gioco sulle fasce lo devono fare le ali, sono lì per questo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Basta tenerli al massimo sulla linea di metà campo, così da garantire uno scarico a chi attacca, e poter ripiegare in fase di non possesso.
> Il gioco sulle fasce lo devono fare le ali, sono lì per questo.



assolutamente no,i terzini si devono sovrapporre alle ali,altrimenti che 4-2-3-1 è? poi certamente quando ne sale uno,l'altro deve rimanere basso


----------



## ucraino (18 Gennaio 2014)

forse un 4 3 2 1 sarebbe piu sicuro come modulo con poli a destra montolivo al centro e de jong a sinistra poi honda e kaka dietro balo credo che sia abbastanza offensiva come formazione ma non squilibrata


----------



## Serginho (19 Gennaio 2014)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Non sono le caratteristiche dei singoli a fare di una squadra una squadra sbilanciata, ma la loro disposizione e ciò che l'allenatore chiede loro di fare, sia individualmente, sia come parte di un reparto, sia come complesso. Abbiate una mentalità meno provinciale.



Sottoscrivo alla grande.
All'inizio della stagione 2002-2003 tutti si chiedevano come avrebbe messo gli 11 in campo Ancelotti e chi sarebbe stato il titolare sulla trequarti tra Rui Costa, Seedorf e Pirlo. Ebbene quando vidi sul televideo Pirlo davanti alla difesa, Seedorf mezz'ala sinistra, Rui Costa sulla trequarti e il solo Gattuso a difendere non ci volevo credere. Eppure quel Milan era un rullo compressore e giocava pure un calcio bellissimo. Negli anni successivi poi si aggiunsero Cafù come terzino e talvolta anche Serginho come terzino sinistro, insomma una squadra mooolto offensiva ma efficace. L'importante sono i movimenti giusti e spero Seedorf abbia le idee chiare


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Non so se qualcuno nelle pagine precedenti (non le ho guardate) l'abbia già proposto, ma con una gran difesa (e quindi non è il caso attuale) secondo me sarebbe da provare un 3-1 davanti sulla falsa riga del triplete dei prescritti: balo, elsha e kakà/honda dietro al pazzo prendendo spunto da balo, eto'o e sneijder dietro a milito.


----------



## runner (20 Gennaio 2014)

ieri abbiamo dimostrato che il modulo va benissimo....

ottima convivenza a centrocampo di Monto e De Jong, i terzini che hanno le capacità e lo spazio per salire, in attacco un giocatore tecnico in più per alleggerire Balo!!


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma perché sbilanciato?
> 
> *Se blocchi i terzini* hai 6 giocatori che difendono e 4 che attaccano, dipende tutto da come gestisci le fasce.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Rimango della mia opinione. Si fatica con questo modulo, in quanto i 3 dietro Balo sono adattati in quelle posizione e si pestanoi piedi spesso e volentieri. Servirebbe almeno un esterno offensivo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Modulo inattuabile ora.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Rimango della mia opinione. Si fatica con questo modulo, in quanto i 3 dietro Balo sono adattati in quelle posizione e si pestanoi piedi spesso e volentieri. Servirebbe almeno un esterno offensivo.



Servirebbe gente che corre dietro Balo; ne Honda, ne Kakà ne Robinho lo fanno. O meglio solo Kakà lo fa in parte, ma al 60' è già con la lingua fuori.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ma poi Honda ha un ritmo troppo compassato e la condizione fisica c'entra fino ad un certo punto. Non riesco ancora ad inquadrarlo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma poi Honda ha un ritmo troppo compassato e la condizione fisica c'entra fino ad un certo punto. Non riesco ancora ad inquadrarlo.



E' un buon giocatore tecnico ma penso che nessuno si aspettava fosse il giocatore da salto di qualità.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Gennaio 2014)

Honda non ha il ritmo per giocare ala destra, l'unica zona in cui può rendere (anche quando carburerà) è in mezzo al campo. Quindi col 4231 trequartista o davanti alla difesa. Da queste prime apparizioni mi sono fatto una idea più chiara su di lui...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Honda non ha il ritmo per giocare ala destra, l'unica zona in cui può rendere (anche quando carburerà) è in mezzo al campo. Quindi col 4231 trequartista o davanti alla difesa. Da queste prime apparizioni mi sono fatto una idea più chiara su di lui...



Per me il modulo perfetto è coi due trequartisti ( Kakà e Honda) dietro Balotelli.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Honda non ha il ritmo per giocare ala destra, l'unica zona in cui può rendere (anche quando carburerà) è in mezzo al campo. Quindi col 4231 trequartista o davanti alla difesa. Da queste prime apparizioni mi sono fatto una idea più chiara su di lui...


Ma neanche tecnicamente mi ha sorpreso positivamente, eppure al CSKA sembra meglio. Ovviamente bisogna dargli tempo, è solo la seconda partita, certo a pelle mi sembra un calciatore normalissimo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per me il modulo perfetto è coi due trequartisti ( Kakà e Honda) dietro Balotelli.



ormai il modulo scelto è il 4231 e io son d'accordo perché sfrutta al meglio le qualità della maggior parte dei giocatori.



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma neanche tecnicamente mi ha sorpreso positivamente, eppure al CSKA sembra meglio. Ovviamente bisogna dargli tempo, è solo la seconda partita, certo a pelle mi sembra un calciatore normalissimo.



tecnicamente è un ottimo giocatore e col tempo lo farà vedere... il n.10 lo porta molto meglio lui di Boateng. Certo siamo sempre lontani anni luce dai precedenti proprietari.


----------



## vota DC (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Modulo inattuabile ora.



Quelli che si sono improvvisati esterni hanno fatto meglio di Dormolivo nel suo ruolo naturale.


----------



## Serginho (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ecco che arrivano le prime sentenze su Honda dopo due (neanche intere) partite, tipico


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ecco che arrivano le prime sentenze su Honda dopo due (neanche intere) partite, tipico



Andrea parlava di prime impressioni, dai dopo due partite e mezza una prima impressione la si può formulare.


----------



## Serginho (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> dai dopo due partite e mezza una prima impressione la si può formulare.


Se il giocatore è fuori forma non si può formulare un bel niente


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Se il giocatore è fuori forma non si può formulare un bel niente



Infatti mi pare l'abbia premesso che è fuori forma


----------



## Serginho (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Infatti mi pare l'abbia premesso che è fuori forma



Appunto


----------



## runner (20 Gennaio 2014)

da cosa si dovrebbe capire che il modulo attuale non va bene?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> da cosa si dovrebbe capire che il modulo attuale non va bene?



Dalla staticità attuale dei tre dietro Balotelli, Honda e Kakà per me sono trequartisti.


----------



## Gekyn (20 Gennaio 2014)

Se al posto di binho metti el shaarawy e al posto di hondà metti cerci, con kakà/hondà al centro, allora si che potresti giocare con un 4231, si è visto ieri che ne honda e ne binho tornavano ad aiutare, l unico è stato kakà con la conseguenza che poi era spompato in area....., diciamo che l idea di gioco per il futuro è giusta ed è giusto che si entri in questa mentalità, ma è altrettanto vero che con questi interpreti non lo si può attuare se non in rari casi....se giochi contro una giuve te ne fa 4 a tempo.


----------



## gabuz (20 Gennaio 2014)

Il problema maggiore, per me, è che non abbiamo alternative a De Jong e Montolivo per utilizzare questo modulo. Forse Cristante, ma poi il nulla.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> *Se al posto di binho metti el shaarawy e al posto di hondà metti cerci, con kakà/hondà al centro, allora si che potresti giocare con un 4231*, si è visto ieri che ne honda e ne binho tornavano ad aiutare, l unico è stato kakà con la conseguenza che poi era spompato in area....., diciamo che l idea di gioco per il futuro è giusta ed è giusto che si entri in questa mentalità, ma è altrettanto vero che con questi interpreti non lo si può attuare se non in rari casi....se giochi contro una giuve te ne fa 4 a tempo.




Cosi cambia tutto.


----------



## Gekyn (20 Gennaio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Il problema maggiore, per me, è che non abbiamo alternative a De Jong e Montolivo per utilizzare questo modulo. Forse Cristante, ma poi il nulla.



io parlavo di titolari, certo non abbiamo neanche le riserve per i 3 davanti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2014)

Per me possiamo tranquillamente arrangiarci così fino a fine stagione, poi dall'anno prossimo si ricomincerà con El Sharaawy esterno a sinistra, Kakà e Honda in mezzo e un nuovo acquisto a destra, come ha detto Gekyn.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Il problema maggiore, per me, è che non abbiamo alternative a De Jong e Montolivo per utilizzare questo modulo. Forse Cristante, ma poi il nulla.


Anche in mediana, mi arrangerei così, poi a giugno dovrebbe arrivare Fernando e con lui completeresti il pacchetto, senza considerare che per me può starci anche Muntari.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ecco che arrivano le prime sentenze su Honda dopo due (neanche intere) partite, tipico



Il mio parere non è una cosa definitiva. Conosco il giocatore già da prima e non è che mi abbia mai fatto impazzire. Bisogna aspettare qualche mesetto per avere il quadro più chiaro, però non capisco l'entusiamo di qualcuno.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il mio parere non è una cosa definitiva. Conosco il giocatore già da prima e non è che mi abbia mai fatto impazzire. Bisogna aspettare qualche mesetto per avere il quadro più chiaro, però non capisco l'entusiamo di qualcuno.



Credo, almeno dal canto mio eh, che siano poco sindacabili i dubbi sull'aspetto fisico-atletico. Tuttavia gli ho visto fare buone cose col pallone, sia nel calcio che nel passaggio. Personalmente mi piace come si muove e fa da elastico. Poi si può criticare, mica è Messi, però è giustificato un calo di rendimento all'interno della partita stessa.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzi,il problema non è il modulo,è la condizione fisica e la mancanza di ricambi.
Ieri se avessimo schierato un coperto 4321 con Poli,Montolivo e De Jong a centrocampo e il tridente Honda,Kakà e Balotelli,avremmo comunque sofferto nel secondo tempo,visto che gli unici ricambi a disposizione in questo momento sono Robinho,Muntari,Pignatone e Cristante.

Guardate il Derby,per esempio. Verso il secondo tempo siamo crollati e siamo stati schiacciati,anche se avevamo 3 mediani in campo.


----------



## runner (20 Gennaio 2014)

ma con due trequartisti giocheremmo solo in mezzo dai....inguardabili come prima....

io mi attengo a quello che ho visto ieri sera e penso che sia funzionato tutto già molto meglio quindi perchè cambiare?


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Gennaio 2014)

Il 4231 è promosso con riserva, sui contropiedi si infarta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Giocare coi terzini bloccati non ha alcun senso. Non è Fifa 14 dove devi avere i 4 giocatori dietro bloccati. Le sovrapposizioni dei terzini sono fondamentali soprattutto nel 4-2-3-1, altrimenti hai una squadra spaccata in due. Più che altro credo si debba intervenire sul mercato, vendendo Saponara e prendendo al suo posto un'ala destra vera, dinamica, in grado di pressare alto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Gennaio 2014)

Balotelli nel 4231 deve dare prova di grande maturità... non può tornare sempre indietro a prendere palla e allargarsi altrimenti in area non ci sta nessuno. Quindi due sono le cose: o impara a fare la prima punta, giocare spalle alla porta, proteggere palla e fare da sponda ai compagni che si inseriscono... o gioca laterale ma con tutte le conseguenze del caso (vedi tornare a coprire).

Altrimenti se Balotelli non impara nessuna delle due cose, si toglie il trequartista e si va di diamante col 4-2-2-2... 2 mediani davanti alla difesa, 2 ali che tornano a coprire, e 2 punte di cui una fa la boa e l'altro quello che gli pare (Balotelli). Che poi è lo schema che abbiamo provato ieri negli ultimi minuti.


----------



## runner (21 Gennaio 2014)

io comunque continuo a non capire...

abbiamo i terzini che riescono a salire, a centrocampo la palla gira e gli attaccanti riescono a dare più palloni a un ottimo Balo.....


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Squadra costruita a caso, anche grazie all'ex allenatore.
Ormai fino a giugno si tirerà a campare, poi si potrà inziare a ragionare ed a comprare gente più adatta alla filosofia di Clarence.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Non puo' essere attuato con la rosa odierna. Inutile farla lunga.


----------



## Gekyn (22 Gennaio 2014)

Robinho non torna, Kakà se torna si scoppia e birsa che ve lo dico a fare!! Non è attuabile


----------



## Nicco (22 Gennaio 2014)

4-2-fantasia


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2014)

Certo che si può fare. Ma non così (con la squadra spaccata in due tronconi).


----------



## The Ripper (22 Gennaio 2014)

finalmente ve ne siete resi conto


----------



## The Ripper (22 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Certo che si può fare. Ma non così (con la squadra spaccata in due tronconi).



serve gente dinamica er questo modulo. e noi di dinamico abbiamo solo el sha
è un dato di fatto


----------



## iceman. (22 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> serve gente dinamica er questo modulo. e noi di dinamico abbiamo solo el sha
> è un dato di fatto



Io giocherei così..

Abbiati
Abate-Zapata( ) -Bonera- De Sciglio
---------De Jong --------\Monto\Cristante\Poli
---Emanuelson--Honda----El Sharaawy
------------Balotelli.

In sostanza, mancano 2 esterni alla cerci\biabiany,etc...del resto tutte le più grandi squadre hanno diversi esterni,ribery,robben,nani,d.alves,gervinho,di maria,bale,etc....


----------



## The Ripper (22 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io giocherei così..
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate-Zapata( ) -Bonera- De Sciglio
> ...


inutile fare schemi e scemini. li hai visti giocare stasera? honda...emanuela... dai dai per favore


----------



## vota DC (22 Gennaio 2014)

Mi ricordavano l'ultimo Pirlo. Il problema è che non si può usare la pozione magica come nella Juventus.


----------



## iceman. (22 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> inutile fare schemi e scemini. li hai visti giocare stasera? honda...emanuela... dai dai per favore



Ho visto solo il secondo tempo....ma di certo manco il 4-3-1-2 è presentabile, non ti puoi schierare con NOCERINO e de jong titolari insieme.


----------



## Aragorn (22 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Mi sembra ovvio che non si possa adottare questo modulo, mancano gli esterni.



Mi correggo, ovvio che non si possa adottare questo modulo, mancano i polmoni. In queste condizioni pietose possiamo giocare offensivamente giusto i primi venti minuti, poi bisogna immediatamente fare catenaccio e pregare la Madonnina di uscirne illesi.


----------



## Frikez (22 Gennaio 2014)

Eh certo torniamo a giocare con 3 mediani per la gioia degli Allegri's lovers


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Gennaio 2014)

Forse a qualcuno non è chiaro che con un centrocampo a tre non cambierebbe nulla.
Subivamo venti contropiedi a partita anche con Allegri,è la condizione fisica della squadra ad essere pietosa.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ci vogliono gli esterni purtroppo


----------



## Aragorn (22 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Forse a qualcuno non è chiaro che con un centrocampo a tre non cambierebbe nulla.
> Subivamo venti contropiedi a partita anche con Allegri,è la condizione fisica della squadra ad essere pietosa.



Finalmente qualcuno lo fa notare, Seedorf ha sicuramente sbagliato ma dal punto di vista tattico si fa presto ad intervenire, è dal punto di vista atletico che c'è da preoccuparsi seriamente. Sti giocatori dopo mezz'ora cominciano a camminare  è dalla partita con l'Ajax che questa squadra fa dei secondi tempi scandalosi in cui sparisce gradualmente dal campo.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> serve gente dinamica er questo modulo. e noi di dinamico abbiamo solo el sha
> è un dato di fatto



Esatto, servono esterni che corrano per gran parte della partita, e riserve che facciano lo stesso. Altrimenti i contropiedi presi stasera li vedremo in tutte le partite.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno lo fa notare, Seedorf ha sicuramente sbagliato ma dal punto di vista tattico si fa presto ad intervenire, è dal punto di vista atletico che c'è da preoccuparsi seriamente. Sti giocatori dopo mezz'ora cominciano a camminare  è dalla partita con l'Ajax che questa squadra fa dei secondi tempi scandalosi in cui sparisce gradualmente dal campo.



Giochiamo con Robinho, Kakà, stasera Birsa. Sono giocatori che, per caratteristiche, voglia di allenarsi, infortuni, età non correranno mai per 90'. Non è questione di condizione fisica, è questione di giocatori. La rosa è costruita da cani per qualsiasi modulo.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Gennaio 2014)

A Seedorf rimprovererei di non aver capito dopo sei giorni che non si può giocare con questo modulo.  :Ma è come se ai tempi avessi dovuto rimproverare Conte e Mourinho (tecnici esperti, che avevano fatto la preparazione, che si erano fatti acquistare i giocatori) perché il primo voleva giocare con il 4-2-4, e il secondo con il 4-3-3. Fortunatamente per i loro tifosi, capirono in fretta che in quel modo non si poteva continuare, e arrivò lo scudetto per entrambi.


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Mi correggo, ovvio che non si possa adottare questo modulo, mancano i polmoni. In queste condizioni pietose possiamo giocare offensivamente giusto i primi venti minuti, poi bisogna immediatamente fare catenaccio e pregare la Madonnina di uscirne illesi.


Infatti.Non è che mancano gli esterni, è che la squadra non riesce a reggere più di 20 minuti giocati con intensità decente.
Se riuscissimo a mantenere un ritmo alto per buona parte dei 90 minuti i limiti della rosa non sarebbero così evidenti.


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ora come ora l'unico schema attuabile è l'albero di natale... Anche se fossimo + in forma avremmo buche tremende!!

Se non fossero sempre rotti, avrei provato esterni saponara e elsha... con kakà o honda centrale


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Gennaio 2014)

Può funzionare, ma non con le maglie così larghe. Distanze abissali in difesa e centrocampo, e un ammasso attorno all'area avversaria.
Ma è questo sia il Seedorf-pensiero, pressing alto e possesso di palla a ridosso dell'area, alla Barcellona. Ma soprattutto non lo puoi fare con gli zombie.
A sto punto c'è da rivalutare il piano di Allegri di concedere un tempo all' Ajax, ma è lui che li ha preparati in un modo così deleterio.
La bella novità è che l'anno prossimo si correrà di più, a meno che il livornese non sia riuscito a rovinare i giocatori per anni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Gennaio 2014)

ci vogliono centrali veloci in grado di tenere la squadra sempre corta e la difesa alta, per questo l'infortunio di zapata oltre il problema di condizione fisica dei giocatori è stato uno dei motivi principali della sconfitta..


----------



## tequilad (23 Gennaio 2014)

Soprattutto i 3 "trequartisti" non possono stare nella metà campo avversaria anche in fase difensiva...così non si può giocare....


----------



## Albijol (23 Gennaio 2014)

Con questa condizione fisica qualsiasi modulo è deleterio


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Eh certo torniamo a giocare con 3 mediani per la gioia degli Allegri's lovers



Frik almeno ora, con questi interpreti, senza esterni offensivi che sappiano fare la doppia fase (maledetti i k.o. di Elsha e Sapo), il 4-2-3-1 e' un suicidio. Lascia perdere poi le vedove del gommista livornese.


----------



## Dave (23 Gennaio 2014)

Recuperiamo El Shaarawy e compriamo Iturbe


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2014)

secondo me ieri abbiamo perso perchè nocerino è stato inguardabile e perchè Binho non rientrava mai....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Bisogna ritornare all'albero di natale, ci mancano palesemente gli esterni. L'idea di gioca, Seedorf, potrà mantenerla ugualmente però applicata all'albero di natale, Kakà e Honda sanno fare soltanto i trequartisti e devono continuare a farli dietro l'unica punta Balotelli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bisogna ritornare all'albero di natale, ci mancano palesemente gli esterni. L'idea di gioca, Seedorf, potrà mantenerla ugualmente però applicata all'albero di natale, Kakà e Honda sanno fare soltanto i trequartisti e devono continuare a farli dietro l'unica punta Balotelli.



---------------------Abbiati
----------Abate Zapata Rami De Sciglio
----------De Jong Montolivo Cristante
-------------------Honda Kakà
--------------------Balotelli


Potrebbe funzionare.


----------



## Albijol (23 Gennaio 2014)

Io dico NO all'albero di Natale


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Abbiati
Abate Zapata Bonera DeSciglio
DeJong
Poli Montolivo Cristante Emanuelson
Balotelli​


----------



## The Ripper (23 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> A Seedorf rimprovererei di non aver capito dopo sei giorni che non si può giocare con questo modulo.  :Ma è come se ai tempi avessi dovuto rimproverare Conte e Mourinho (tecnici esperti, che avevano fatto la preparazione, che si erano fatti acquistare i giocatori) perché il primo voleva giocare con il 4-2-4, e il secondo con il 4-3-3. Fortunatamente per i loro tifosi, capirono in fretta che in quel modo non si poteva continuare, e arrivò lo scudetto per entrambi.



se guardi la rosa del Milan è PALESE che è una squadra pensata per giocare con un solo modulo.

Non è solo questione di esterni:
-hai una punta, Balotelli, che non è propriamente un centravanti.
-hai solo trequartisti centrali e un solo esterno (El Shaarawy).
-hai solo centrocampisti statici: forse come dinamismo Poli ha qualcosa in più, ma è un giocatore che ha l'autonomia di 50 minuti.
-hai terzini che non sanno scalare.
-hai centrali che non sanno giocare alti.
In generale non hai giocatori con l'attitudine alla corsa.
E siamo dannatamente lenti. Di gambe e di cervello.


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Soprattutto i 3 "trequartisti" non possono stare nella metà campo avversaria anche in fase difensiva...così non si può giocare....



Senza gli esterni, come dico da tempo, ceh sappiano saltare l'uomo, sappiano fare la fascia e siano veloci è un modulo totalmente sterile. Sugli esterni giocano Robinho, Birsa and co. Cioè raga, non saltano l'uomo per prendere il fondo una volta che sia una.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se guardi la rosa del Milan è PALESE che è una squadra pensata per giocare con un solo modulo.
> 
> Non è solo questione di esterni:
> -hai una punta, Balotelli, che non è propriamente un centravanti.
> ...



Più che trequartisti centrali, è tutta gente che (come ha detto Boban) vuole la palla sui piedi, perché alla fine in quel ruolo ci hanno anche giocato e spesso in carriera, ma è evidente che non puoi metterne 3 insieme di giocatori così, con Balotelli che poi non da nessuna profondità, si ci aggiungono anche gli esterni offensivi che non la danno mai.
Sui centrali di difesa ne servirebbero almeno due che sappiano giocare la palla.
E ovviamente non esisti che sti qua durino 25 minuti (vedi i terzini che sono morti subiti), quello anche è drammatico.
Spero lo sappia/capisca pure lui, e non lo faccia per capire chi può essergli utile in futuro. Se s’intestardisce fa Come Allegri, che per mesi provò a giocare come quando aveva Thiago e Ibra, ma senza averli più.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> secondo me ieri abbiamo perso perchè nocerino è stato inguardabile e perchè Binho non rientrava mai....



binho non deve rientrare mai, seedorf vuole che rimane alto vicino a balotelli e che kaka si abbassi a dare aiuto ai due di centrocampo, mentre ad esempio nei calci d'nagolo contro, balotelli va in area a saltare e kaka binho rimangono alti sulla line adel centrocampo per scattare, sono indicazioni tattiche dell'allenatore che funzionerebbero anche, se ci fosse un minimo di condizione fisica..


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2014)

Con Essien control l'Atletico come si può giocare il 4231? Tontolivo non c'è così come honda

---De jong--Essien
Kakà--Cristante/Pony--Robinho
-------Balo---


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2014)

Con Essien ora almeno abbiamo in mediana tre giocatori che certamente hanno conoscenze e ci sanno giocare.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con Essien control l'Atletico come si può giocare il 4231? Tontolivo non c'è così come honda
> 
> ---De jong--Essien
> Kakà--Cristante/Pony--Robinho
> -------Balo---


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Gennaio 2014)

_Se sbaglio mi corrigerete_ (cit.) 

Cristian Abbia

Igna ignazio Zap Bonny Mattia Desci

Nigellone-?

Robi Robinho Riccardino Stefanino Elsha

Mario Balo


----------



## Belfast Boy (24 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> _Se sbaglio mi corrigerete_ (cit.)
> 
> Cristian Abbia
> 
> ...



eh...l'ideale sarebbe avere quel fenomeno di kovacic futuro pluripallone d'oro


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> _Se sbaglio mi corrigerete_ (cit.)
> 
> Cristian Abbia
> 
> ...



Fixed


----------



## Tobi (25 Gennaio 2014)

In coppa Italia ahimè non avevamo molte alternative.

Avevamo indisponibili: Poli Montolivo Muntari Petagna Cristante
4 centrocampisti indisponibili a parte appunto Nocerino e De Jong quindi non avremmo potuto schierare un eventuale centrocampo a 3, 
al massimo si sarebbe potuto arretrare Kakà ma credo che sarebbe cambiato poco e niente in termini di equilibrio in quanto kakà non è predisposto alla fase difensiva, corre molto e si sacrifica ma per giocare in quel ruolo non ci vuole solo corsa.

Al massimo potevamo giocare cosi:

Abbiati
De Sciglio Zapata Rami Emanuelson
De Jong Kakà
Birsa Honda Robinho
Balotelli

Ma poi Honda e Robinho bisognava sostituirli perchè non reggevano fisicamente e chi facevamo entrare???


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Gennaio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> In coppa Italia ahimè non avevamo molte alternative.
> 
> Avevamo indisponibili: Poli Montolivo Muntari Petagna Cristante
> 4 centrocampisti indisponibili a parte appunto Nocerino e De Jong quindi non avremmo potuto schierare un eventuale centrocampo a 3,
> ...



effettivamente la formazione in coppa italia era praticamente obbligata.Ed è proprio per questo che non mi sono sentito di attribuire responsabilità a seedorf dell'eliminazione


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Sempre convinto che il 4-2-3-1, con gli interpreti attuali, sia inappropriato.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Febbraio 2014)

RiRiRiConfermo, modulo osceno con gli interpreti attuali.


----------

